# An intriguing Touchpad



## splash (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, I recently bought a "will not turn on" Touchpad and the TPDebrick tool unlocked it. Usually when I do this, the 2nd step is to run ACMEUninstaller to get rid of whatever version of Android is on it (if there is one), and then the secure erase function within WebOS (assuming it's working, if not it gets WebOSdoctored).

This all normally goes without a hitch, until this unit.

On this Touchpad, I ran ACMEUninstaller for the CM9 that was installed on it. The the same usual Linux text scrolls by, then it rebooted, only it went right into Moboot again. Booted into WebOS, and ran secure erase. When that rebooted, it went back into Moboot. Went into Clockworkmod (which was still there), and I found that it also would still boot into CM9. So I ran ACMEUninstaller again. Same usual text scrolls by, same reboot, right back into Moboot again. Going back into WebOS shows that NONE of the old user data or config had been erased.

Has anyone ever had ACMEUninstaller work, but not actually uninstall anything? If I could slow down the scrolling text, I might be able to see WHY it's not uninstalling it, but right now, I have no idea. I've probably done this 100 times if I've done it once, and it's never been a problem until now.

Right now, the only course I have is to dd the first few blocks of the flash, mkfs store media, and then webosdoctoring it, but I'd rather not chance bricking it totally if I don't have to.

Any ideas?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

splash said:


> Hello everyone, I recently bought a "will not turn on" Touchpad and the TPDebrick tool unlocked it. Usually when I do this, the 2nd step is to run ACMEUninstaller to get rid of whatever version of Android is on it (if there is one), and then the secure erase function within WebOS (assuming it's working, if not it gets WebOSdoctored).
> 
> This all normally goes without a hitch, until this unit.
> 
> ...


Have you tried using CWM6, to format system, data, and the cache partitions? That might clean it up for you, no idea why the ACMEUninstaller is failing to work properly... Unless CWM5 data corruption is the culprit but I haven't heard of this issue before now.

So how may tablets have you fixed? Are you fixing then reselling these tablets? I could use a bricked tablet to make a video on using Jcsullins tpdebrick, did you get them from ebay? If you do this often and easily, you might want to film a little video about it and post it to help out other users. The one Adventure I won't do is purposefully bricking my Touchpad but we could really use a video about fixing them here.


----------



## splash (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes, I have formatted those with CWM. I don't know if it is CWM6 though... I used the same CWM that was installed with the CM9 that is on it. I've never had it NOT uninstall before though. The good thing is, all these attempts have not affected its running. The bad thing is, it still has someone else's crap on it and I can't clear it.

I have done about 20-25 so far. Some I fixed for friends/family, some I am reselling. I have gotten a good number of them off of Ebay. It's a bit of a crapshoot though. If you see the one with the Battery? symbol, then you know it's a prime candidate for the debrick tool. I also bought ones that "just wouldn't turn on". Some simply needed long-charged, some worked after the debrick tool, but I had 4 that either wouldn't respond to the tool (fastboot mode or open multi errors), or flat wouldn't respond to anything (no USB chime in windows, not in lsusb list in linux, no signs of life at all). As more an more of these get fixed with the tool and stay fixed through periodic reflashing of the A6 firmware, I'd imagine a higher percentage of the "won"t turn on" ones on Ebay will be ones that are floating from person to person, which each one finding out that the tool doesn't work on it.

It's ironic though... Just a couple of months ago, 32GB TP's in good running shape were over 150 on average, now they either have to be new or bundled with multiple accessories to get near that.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

There's a good chance it isn't CWM6. It'll say when you boot into it.


----------



## jcsullins (Sep 27, 2011)

splash said:


> Hello everyone, I recently bought a "will not turn on" Touchpad and the TPDebrick tool unlocked it. Usually when I do this, the 2nd step is to run ACMEUninstaller to get rid of whatever version of Android is on it (if there is one), and then the secure erase function within WebOS (assuming it's working, if not it gets WebOSdoctored).
> 
> This all normally goes without a hitch, until this unit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like maybe parts of the emmc has been put into a read-only mode? I've heard of a few Touchpads doing this.


----------



## splash (Mar 13, 2013)

I figure it's either that, or something that doesn't really come into play during normal use but does during install/uninstall has gotten corrupted.

I figure I can always try a corruption fix followed by a WebOSdoctor3.0.0 to see if that clears it, then bring that up to 3.0.5, then put a newer CM on it.

Just curious though, is there a way to capture the log of an ACMEInstall or ACMEUninstall?


----------



## fouad796 (Jun 29, 2013)

any solution for this .even if i remove store after i run vgcreate store .it says store already exist please jcsullins help .i can send you my touchpad and pay to fix it .webos doctor stops at 12% .tried everything .
thx please help


----------



## splash (Mar 13, 2013)

OK, this gets freakier by the minute... Check out this output from novaterm... I ran the steps to start over with the emmc, only I inserted a vgdisplay after the "vgremove store", which does not look like it's working.

Correct me if I am wrong, but after all of the "*** removed successfully" messages, shouldn't "lvm.static vgdisplay store" have reported that there was no VG named "store"?

Later, the "vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14" fails, saying that the name is invalid because the VG already exists. The subsequent lvcreates also fail with the message that they already exist.

Permissions on '/dev/store'
[email protected]:/#ls -l /dev/ |grep store
drwx------ 2 root root 260 Jan 20 21:11 store

[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure 
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while... 
Found volume group "store" using metadata type lvm2 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure 
11 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgremove store 
Do you really want to remove volume group "store" containing 11 logical volumes? [y/n]: y 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "root"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "root" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "var"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "var" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "update"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "update" successfully removed  
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "log"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "log" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "mojodb"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "mojodb" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "filecache"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "filecache" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "media"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "media" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "swap"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "swap" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "cm-system"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "cm-system" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "cm-cache"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "cm-cache" successfully removed 
Do you really want to remove active logical volume "cm-data"? [y/n]: y 
Logical volume "cm-data" successfully removed 
*Volume group "store" successfully removed* 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgdisplay store 
--- Volume group --- 
VG Name store 
System ID 
Format lvm2 
Metadata Areas 2 
Metadata Sequence No 29 
VG Access read/write 
VG Status resizable 
MAX LV 0 
Cur LV 11 
Open LV 0 
Max PV 0 
Cur PV 1 
Act PV 1 
VG Size 29.07 GB 
PE Size 8.00 MB 
Total PE 3721  
Alloc PE / Size 3719 / 29.05 GB 
Free PE / Size 2 / 16.00 MB 
VG UUID eBnAyP-bZv3-FZlU-t31P-kKFE-meAu-XZvN5e

[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure 
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while... 
Found volume group "store" using metadata type lvm2 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure 
11 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active 
*[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14 
/dev/store: already exists in filesystem 
New volume group name "store" is invalid 
Run `vgcreate --help' for more information.* 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure 
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while... 
Found volume group "store" using metadata type lvm2 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure 
11 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 71 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 0 -n root store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "root" already exists in volume group "store" 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 8 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 1 -n var store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "var" already exists in volume group "store" 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 2 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 2 -n update store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "update" already exists in volume group "store" 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 3 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 3 -n log store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "log" already exists in volume group "store" 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 32 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 4 -n mojodb store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "mojodb" already exists in volume group "store" 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 17 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 5 -n filecache store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "filecache" already exists in volume group "store" 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 3523 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 6 -n media store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "media" already exists in volume group "store" 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static lvcreate -l 64 -i 1 -M y --major 254 --minor 7 -n swap store 
Redundant stripes argument: default is 1 
Logical volume "swap" already exists in volume group "store" 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgscan --ignorelockingfailure  
Reading all physical volumes. This may take a while... 
Found volume group "store" using metadata type lvm2 
[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgchange -ay --ignorelockingfailure 
11 logical volume(s) in volume group "store" now active 
[email protected]:/# mkdosfs -f 1 -s 64 /dev/store/media 
mkdosfs 2.11 (12 Mar 2005)


----------



## splash (Mar 13, 2013)

Contents of /dev/mapper, which is where all the links in /dev/store point:

[email protected]:/dev/mapper# ls -l 
crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 39 Jan 20 20:40 control 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 9 Jan 20 21:11 store-cm--cache 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 10 Jan 20 21:11 store-cm--data 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 8 Jan 20 21:11 store-cm--system 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 5 Jan 20 21:11 store-filecache 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 3 Jan 20 21:11 store-log 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 6 Jan 20 21:11 store-media 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 4 Jan 20 21:11 store-mojodb 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 0 Jan 20 21:11 store-root 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 7 Jan 20 21:11 store-swap 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 2 Jan 20 21:11 store-update 
brw------- 1 root root 254, 1 Jan 20 21:11 store-var


----------



## splash (Mar 13, 2013)

No Ideas, eh? Yeah, me either. Nothing looks read-only for root, but I cannot remove any of the old stuff, even though it says it has been removed. At least it seems to be brick-proof at this point... <grin>


----------



## Cheung (Sep 16, 2013)

I have the same problem. The Touchpad become a Read-only device. I had tried to remove the store vg. It prompt successfully. However, when I run

*[email protected]:/# lvm.static vgcreate -s 8M store /dev/mmcblk0p14
/dev/store: already exists in filesystem
New volume group name "store" is invalid *

*It seem that the vg store was not removed. *

*I have also boot up the WebOS and connect it to a PC as USB drive. I have tried to delete some files on the Touchpad. It prompt successfully. After I disconnect the Touchpad from the USB drive, all those deleted files still appear on the Touchpad.*

*Anyone can help on this problem?*

*Thank you very much *


----------

